# Chicken



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pilgrim's Proposes $75 Million Chicken Price-Fixing Settlement - AgWeb


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

"While Pilgrim's does not admit any liability for the claims alleged in the 'Broiler Antitrust Civil Litigation,' it believes a settlement was in the best interests of the company and its shareholders," the company said in a news release."

The way I read that is "75 mill is a small price to pay for us to not get investigated so we can keep doing what we are doing"


----------

